# Jerky for dummies?



## hillbilly jim (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a Masterbuilt 44 propane smoker. Could one of y'all give me a link to a 'A to Z' thread on making jerky in a propane smoker? It's gonna start cooling down here in a coupla' weeks and I'd love to make some jerky in my smoker.

EDIT: I have several Thermpro probe thermometers and I know how to adjust the fire and the exhaust flue to reach and maintain a given temperature. What I don't know is what to treat the meat with, what temp to run it at and how long to run it.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 7, 2018)

On my phone but look up Bears step by step on pork loin jerky.

Jerkyholic has info too.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 7, 2018)

50+ years ago....
I began making jerky and smoked trout.
It's a very fine process... I cut round steak (cheap at the time) into strips, salt and peppered it just like it was cooked and I was going to eat it. (Salt and Pepper to your taste)
Then dried is low and slow in the oven with the pilot light until it would break when bent. Really, really dry.
If you like peppery jerky, shake on plenty of black pepper.
Your saliva will reconstitute it as you gnaw on it. It's pure meat protein, and good for you.
That is real jerky.

If you like limp jerky, learn to dry it less. So's it bends and doesn't break.
If you like flavors, you can do all sorts of recipes for all types of flavors.
But do basic jerky first. Meat, Salt and Pepper, and heat to dry it out.
If you like, add smoke to it. But not too much.

After that, you might want to try jerkyholics recipes for pah-zang.
I find myself loosely following recipes. I tend to stray off with seasonings I like, like granulated garlic, or some cyan pepper powder to make mine bite the back of the throat after swallowing.
Basically, just season with what you like the taste of, and use the seasonings like it was on your plate ready to eat. So you don't go overboard, not at first anyway. ;)

I've never made jerky I didn't eat. Even if it is God-Awful hot, I just help dilute it with 12 ounce kegs of beer. :D


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2018)

The only problem you will run into is keeping the smoker temp down low enough, without the flame going out.
If your outside temps are low enough you could probably pull it off. Using an Amazen tray with sawdust for smoke.
Al


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 8, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> The only problem you will run into is keeping the smoker temp down low enough, without the flame going out. Al



That won't be a problem. My 44 has twin burners, so I can run only one if needed. I also cut a 6 inch flued exhaust into the top of the cabinet. When it's at full open and one burner on low, the cabinet temp won't break 100.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2018)

https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...at-preparation/jerky-and-food-safety/CT_Index


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2018)

hillbilly jim said:


> That won't be a problem. My 44 has twin burners, so I can run only one if needed. I also cut a 6 inch flued exhaust into the top of the cabinet. When it's at full open and one burner on low, the cabinet temp won't break 100.



Sounds like you have it figured out, I smoke my jerky at 145 degrees, so that should be no problem for you.
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 8, 2018)

Dave brings you sage advice. Hitting the proper degree marks during the process.

As I recall, the ovens I used when I was doing oven drying, typically ran pretty dang warm. 140°-170° (If the oven thermometers were to be believed) was typical.
Now I use a Presto Brand Dehydro dehydrator I was given as a Christmas gift. I checked it and on it's highest setting of 165°, it actually is running at 173°. So I feel confident I'm making bug free jerky now days.

I don't reduce the temperature during my process. I set it, and forget it. Most recently I've been making Pork Loin jerky as a test, and I'm finding it very much to my liking over beef. Since it is a whole muscle meat, I'm using wet marinades and also vacuum marinading in the fridge overnight. Works for me.

I also use Cure #1 (Prague Powder) in my batches. I think it gives the meat a better flavor, and it is supposed to take care of any bugs. I use a struck off 1/4 tsp P/pound of meat.
Some think using cure is a bad thing, that it is bad for you. Most of the cure is neutralized by the heat, after it has done in the bacteria.
I don't question it, I just use it. And in my opinion I think it gives a little better taste. Based on forgetting it in some batches and noticing the jerky seem "blah". I don't know, maybe dead bacteria jerks better.... :confused:

No doubt you can hit the temperature marks using your smoker as a drying medium.

For ground beef jerky, part of the process in my dehydrators book sez to finish it in an oven at 250° for 10 minutes. It comes out sizzling, and tastes like over cooked hamburger to me. So I've gravitated back to whole muscle jerky.
Just my preference, all semantics aside.

The bottom line is, both my dog and I are still alive....;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2018)

hillbilly jim said:


> I have a Masterbuilt 44 propane smoker. Could one of y'all give me a link to a 'A to Z' thread on making jerky in a propane smoker? It's gonna start cooling down here in a coupla' weeks and I'd love to make some jerky in my smoker.
> 
> EDIT: I have several Thermpro probe thermometers and I know how to adjust the fire and the exhaust flue to reach and maintain a given temperature. What I don't know is what to treat the meat with, what temp to run it at and how long to run it.
> 
> Thanks, guys!




Best Jerky I ever made (Step by Step details):
*Pork Loin Jerky
*
Bear


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 8, 2018)

UPDATE:
The last time I ran a min/max test on my 44, I did it with the fixed output regulator that came with the unit. Back in the spring, I began to have problems with that regulator, so I trashed it and installed an adjustable 10 lb. regulator.

I now have the ability to run the cabinet from as low as 125* up to 350*. If I want to go lower than 125, I can put my 10K watt electric hot plate in the bottom and run that from ambient to 125, so I have the spectrum covered.


----------

